# Lets see those terriers!!



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I LOVE the terrier group, and would love to see everyone's terriers, so post them up!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Terrier, you say?!

















I love this dog, like a lot.


----------



## annadee (Aug 22, 2012)

Ahhh, I love Jackson! He's so cute!!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Cute!! Is he a Yorkie?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Terrier mixes count? 


0720131425 by Leah Lu, on Flickr



0601131830 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0512131025 (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0626121814-1-1 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0716131945b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0708131255b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0622131657 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## annadee (Aug 22, 2012)

Rat terriers are way too cute!! Wish I could see one in real life!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

annadee said:


> Rat terriers are way too cute!! Wish I could see one in real life!


I am totally biased, but my boys are the most awesome dogs ever and as a breed goes I think they're just completely perfect.


----------



## annadee (Aug 22, 2012)

CptJack said:


> I am totally biased, but my boys are the most awesome dogs ever and as a breed goes I think they're just completely perfect.


Oh nice, do you have two now?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

annadee said:


> Oh nice, do you have two now?


Practically, at this point, yes. 

Realistically, I own one and co-own one.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Terrier mix here. 



And, occasionally, she thinks she's a GSD, LOL:


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

There is terrier in her somewhere I swear...


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

KodiBarracuda - I see Schnauzer in your girl. She is gorgeous!


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> KodiBarracuda - I see Schnauzer in your girl. She is gorgeous!


Thats the tricky part, I was sold on ACD/Schnauzer, but she has a single coat as far as I can tell. And thanks, she is a pretty girl.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

My fiancé's family dog, Halley:


HalleyCuddle by grinningd0g, on Flickr


HalleyHeld by grinningd0g, on Flickr

Creeping on sleepy Gypsy:


GypsyHalleyRest by grinningd0g, on Flickr

We _think _she's a wirehaired doxie or wirehaired JRT mix, but it's anyone's guess.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Anymore terriers?


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Adjecyca1 said:


> Anymore terriers?


I've got a mix.


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

If I could figure out how to put up pix, I would...can't even figure out how to turn my signature pix around, very frustrating!


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

Sparkles123 said:


> If I could figure out how to put up pix, I would...can't even figure out how to turn my signature pix around, very frustrating!


Upload your photos to photobucket, then use the IMG code to copy and paste here.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

I have an american pitbull terrier: Killian





I gotta get new photos of him sometime, too. I don't have hardly any.


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Nuclear_Glitter said:


> Upload your photos to photobucket, then use the IMG code to copy and paste here.


Thank u very much!


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

http://s1283.photobucket.com/user/M...[user]=136518932&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=5

Did the photobucket thing, but how can I post the pix not the ULR


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

Sparkles123 said:


> http://s1283.photobucket.com/user/M...[user]=136518932&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=5
> 
> Did the photobucket thing, but how can I post the pix not the ULR



Look on the right hand side of the screen. There's a box that says "links to share this photo" Go to the IMG box at the bottom of the box and click it. It will say copied. Then come here, and click paste from right clicking your mouse. (It's just a copy and paste). 

Let me know if you need more help.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Somehow missed this thread the first time around. Love the terrier photos! 

Obi is a JRT x:


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Roxie is a Chihuahua/Terrier. I suspect Border Terrier.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

I just recently accepted a new job (same field, differnet company) and apparently photobucket is blocked on our computers. They have so much security on these things. I'll try to remember to post some pictures after work. Love the terriers!


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Or I could use my phone. Dur. 

Here is my little wheaten 



























Sorry if they are huge. I can't get them to resize on my phone


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

We think Maddie is a westie/bichon mix. She has the westie personality/traits 100%, that's for sure!


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Adorable!!! And what, might I ask, are the Westie traits? Careful now, I adore the Westie breed!

And next to IMG it's still a ULR LINK....no?


Oh, it worked, I'm soo excited, thanks for helpin me out, maybe I can fix my signature now!


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

Here's a couple of my (i THINK) 5 month old jack russell x chihuahua mix, Loki. Not totally sure, but he definitely has some sort of terrier in him.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

As you asked so nicely here's some of Henry, our cairn terrier pup:















and one of Hamish (who we lost at Christmas) who was around 14 when this was taken:


----------



## stanley (Jan 21, 2007)

My terriers, Stan, Betty and Mabel


----------



## Schnauzerkid (Feb 10, 2013)

Schnauzer alert!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

My rescue girl Lucy ... She lives with one of my Sister's and my Niece. She is extremely DA and has to be a only dog.  I love Lucy!


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I belive my Buffy has some Terrier in her.










And, here she is with my parents' Westie and her best friend, Trixie, one night when I was dog-sitting.









Trixie


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

stanley said:


>


OMG in love with your dogs. Especially the one on the right.


----------



## swellmomma (Apr 21, 2012)

I posted this one in a different pic thread to introduce both my pups, but this is Finn my 11 week old Yorkshire Terrier


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

stanley said:


> My terriers, Stan, Betty and Mabel


They are all so adorable!!


----------



## Schnauzerkid (Feb 10, 2013)

schnauzer alert!!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

More terriers?


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes, but it's too much of a hassle to upload the pix!!! Or I'm too stupid....


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Blue is some sort of terrier mix, hard to tell what all is in there. Her mom was a mix too and we have no idea what her dad was.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

The other night while we were outside with the cats and dogs....


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

^that last pic is awesome! I love it.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

I have a Boston Terrier mix...








As well as a Pit Bull mix...


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Got anymore pics of that boston mix?


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

My cousins fox terrier and beagle mix ans then her dachshund? Mix some.sort of terrier....but my mind is blanking,lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

lil_fuzzy said:


> The other night while we were outside with the cats and dogs....


Ha that cat looks possessed!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Awesome great pictures, love the terriers


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Adjecyca1 said:


> Got anymore pics of that boston mix?


Sure do!


----------

